# SWID reader issue - FSC



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have correctly installed on my Windows 8.1 64bit laptop esys, ediabas and rehingold. They all work like a charm.

Now i'm trying to generate the FSC code for my F32 and 2015-1 next map update.

When I launch swid reader I select F-Series but when I hit connect i have an error message: Exception from HRESULT: 0X8007000B and i cannot do anything, only close the utility.

Can someone help me solving this issue?

Thanks in advance.

Gerardo


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Did you copy the four .prg files for CAS4 into ediabas/ecu? Otherwise the swidreader couldn't read anything.

CU Oliver


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

yes i do...

do you think it could be a OS issue? maybe i need a 32bit?

I also read that i can do the same with esys. Do you know the correct procedure?


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

gerazzo said:


> yes i do...
> 
> do you think it could be a OS issue? maybe i need a 32bit?
> 
> I also read that i can do the same with esys. Do you know the correct procedure?


It is not an issue of OS. It work on 64bit too.

For E-SYS:
Go to FSC Extetended
and use this parameter:

diagnostic address: 63 (0x63)
application number: DE (0xDE)
base variant: HU_NBT
upgrade index: 1 (0x01)

Store FSC and move it to the right window - Read - Start - Save

Normally SWIDReader works find. As milkyway mentioned, there is something wrong with your EDIABAS.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

What version of swidreader you use? Version 1.0 will not work, you have to use 1.2 (in the top line you can read 32/64 bit).

CU Oliver


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

@nobody47

Thanks for your support. I followed your procedure step by step but when I hit Start this is the error I get in esys log windows:

--> StoreFSCCert
<-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=HU_NBT, DiagAddress=63]" failed! [C057]
-MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370]

Don't Know why....

@Milkyway
yes I have SW ID reader (1B) v.1
I know I have to use the DE version but i don't know where to get it.

Thnaks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

gerazzo said:


> @nobody47
> 
> Thanks for your support. I followed your procedure step by step but when I hit Start this is the error I get in esys log windows:
> 
> ...


PM sent

CU Oliver


----------



## Dirk1507 (Dec 7, 2015)

milkyway said:


> PM sent
> 
> CU Oliver


Hello Oliver could you sent me a download link for SWID vers.1.2?
Thanks


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

I need too the SW ID Reader for 64 Bit , Could anyone send me a link?

Thanks in advance


----------



## icebear86 (Mar 18, 2016)

Could anyone send me also the link for the generator and the sw id reader for 64bit system


----------



## PeterMonat (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey there,

I'm also looking for Version 1.2 of SWID Reader.
Can anyone send me the link?
Thanks!

Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterMonat said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm also looking for Version 1.2 of SWID Reader.
> Can anyone send me the link?
> ...


For E-Series car, you will need ICOM Interface to read FSC with SWID Reader as DCAN Cable will not work.


----------



## PeterMonat (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh.
I just saw that the car in my Profile is the wrong... sorry...
It's a F22.
I got a cable and it works fine, but i just have Version 1.0 of SWID Reader.

But now I'm going to update my Profile


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterMonat said:


> Oh.
> I just saw that the car in my Profile is the wrong... sorry...
> It's a F22.
> I got a cable and it works fine, but i just have Version 1.0 of SWID Reader.
> ...


And if you have F-Series, you should not be bothering with SWID Reader, and should just use E-Sys.


----------



## PeterMonat (Mar 25, 2016)

For the E-Series I used the FSC-Generator with SWID Reader 1.0 to read the 1B-File.

But this hasn't worked with the F-Series, because there is no 1B-File.

And I don't have E-Sys, but Rheingold.
So I just need SWID Reader to read the 0.DE-File.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterMonat said:


> For the E-Series I used the FSC-Generator with SWID Reader 1.0 to read the 1B-File.
> 
> But this hasn't worked with the F-Series, because there is no 1B-File.
> 
> ...


But E-Sys can read any FSC Code, that includes 1B and DE.


----------



## PeterMonat (Mar 25, 2016)

The Problem is that i don't have E-Sys... :/
Do you know where I can get it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterMonat said:


> The Problem is that i don't have E-Sys... :/
> Do you know where I can get it?


PM sent.


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Can anyone provide me a link with the DE version of SWID Reader?

i've got a F31 from 2014 connected to an ENET cable, trying to get the FSC out of it. Unfortunately I only get 0 bytes 

Would the DE version of it fix it?


Cheers,
Ross


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theross said:


> Can anyone provide me a link with the DE version of SWID Reader?
> 
> i've got a F31 from 2014 connected to an ENET cable, trying to get the FSC out of it. Unfortunately I only get 0 bytes
> 
> ...


You should just use E-Sys instead of DE Reader.


----------

